# Hunting Body Bag...



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone have or use the body bags?..they look comfy as heck but at 350 dollars that scares me...but I guess being weatherproof and all that they arent gonna be cheap...just wanted to get some feedback on them...thx.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Anyone have or use the body bags?..they look comfy as heck but at 350 dollars that scares me...but I guess being weatherproof and all that they arent gonna be cheap...just wanted to get some feedback on them...thx.


for that you can buy a double bull blind and a good heater and stay tosty warm and dry ..and you can use it for turkey hunting too ...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah but can u put all that 25 feet up in a tree?..I don't want all that nonsense...The bag would be ideal for me just wondering if anyone knows about them.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like a glorified sleeping bag to me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dont know anything about them, but i like to take a heavy bath towel with me if i know its gonna be really cold when im up a tree, just tie it in a knot thru the bottom platform going in and you dont even know its there.. once on the stand, just fold it in half and put it over your lap and lower legs. just becareful, when it gets late morning and that sun hits you, itll be nap time.lol.


----------

